# Indiana Jones 5: Drehstart des neuen Films steht unmittelbar bevor



## Darkmoon76 (4. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Drehstart des neuen Films steht unmittelbar bevor* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Drehstart des neuen Films steht unmittelbar bevor*


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2021)

Indie 5 ? Nach dem Kristallschädel bin ich arg skeptisch. Für mich waren Teil 1-3 Top, Teil 4 Flop. Ob Teil 5 das Ruder herumreißen kann wage ich noch zu bezweifeln.

Ähnlich ergeht es mir mit Die Hard. Teil 1-3 Top, Teil 4 mäßig, Teil 5 unterirdisch.


----------



## FeralKid (4. Juni 2021)

Die sollen einfach Fate of Atlantis verfilmen und wir habe den nächsten Blockbuster mit Indie!


----------



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2021)

Da wäre ich sofort dabei. Aber Harrison Ford dürfte dafür leider mittlerweile zu alt sein. Er kann vielleicht den Vater mimen wie Sean Connery in Teil 3. Aber mal sehen...


----------



## Nevrion (4. Juni 2021)

Indiana Jones 4 konnte auch den Charme der ersten 3 Teile schon deswegen nicht einfangen, weil Harrison Ford für das volle Potential der Rolle eigentlich zu alt war/ist. Einen Rentner mit der Peitsche schwingend wird beim Publikum immer ganz anders ankommen als ein 40jähriger. Entsprechend bietet das Script auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeiten der ersten 3 Teile mit einem jüngeren Jones.
Deshalb bräuchte der 5. Teil schon wirklich ein phänomenales Drehbuch, damit man noch mal an den Charme der alten Teile rankommt. Da es hier um die Abenteuer eines Archeologen geht, halte ich das für kaum machbar, zumal die Handling immer mehr ins Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts rückt, wo die Welt und ihre Geschichte weitesgehend als erforscht galt. Indiana Jones ist immerhin 1899 geboren und Teil 4 spielte bereits 1957. Damit Harrison Ford seine Figur glaubhaft rüberbringen könnte, müsste der Film also locker 10 Jahre später spielen und vielleicht der Vietkong oder die Sowjets als Erzfeinde herhalten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Indiana Jones ist immerhin 1899 geboren und Teil 4 spielte bereits 1957. Damit Harrison Ford seine Figur glaubhaft rüberbringen könnte, müsste der Film also locker 10 Jahre später spielen und vielleicht der Vietkong oder die Sowjets als Erzfeinde herhalten.


Das ist in der Tat ein riesiges Problem, zumal er einfach zu Alt ist um die Handlung in andere Zeiträume zu verschieben.
Was bei Teil 2 noch prima funktionierte (spielt ja zeitlich vor Teil 1) funktioniert mit dem gealterten Ford einfach nicht.

Ich hoffe zudem das sie nicht auf irgendwelche "Verjüngungsideen" kommen, die Technik ist einfach noch nicht genug dafür.


----------



## Desotho (5. Juni 2021)

Hauptsache sie schaffen es, bevor Ford wegstirbt.


----------



## Malifurion (6. Juni 2021)

Das Drehbuch musste immer wieder neu geschrieben werden?  Beste Vorraussetzungen für einen weiteren "Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte"!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe immer noch dass dieses Sequel gecancelt wird... JA, das meine ich auch so!


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2021)

nun, in Young Indiana Jones ist er 1993 noch "aktiv"


----------



## Frullo (7. Juni 2021)

Sallah's Comeback hatten wir ja eigentlich bereits in Teil 3 - ich hätte viel lieber wieder Kate Capshaw aka Willie Scott mit von der Partie. Wenn dann noch Karen Allen aka Marion Ravenwood mit dabei wäre, wäre das Chaos (für Indy) perfekt - und als Zuckerguss dann noch Ke Huy Quan aka Short Round


----------

